# [gelöst] ssh und untrusted x11 forwarding

## Christian99

Hallo, ich hab ein kleines Problem mit ssh und (untrusted) X11 forwarding.

Ich bekomme immer beim einloggen die Meldung 

```
Warning: untrusted X11 forwarding setup failed: xauth key data not generated
```

Trusted X11 forwarding funktioniert jedoch. Was muss ich denn da machen, dass es auch untrusted funktioniert?Last edited by Christian99 on Thu Aug 11, 2016 2:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Warum will man untrusted forwarding?

----------

## Christian99

warum nicht? da wird die verbindung zusätlich abgesichert. Prinzipiell würde mir auch trusted forwarding reichen, aber mich würd auch mal interessieren, was da schief geht. Ist jetzt also nicht super wichtig.

----------

## py-ro

Ach untrusted und trusted vertauscht im Kontext...

Da fehlt wohl das xcookie, schau mal mit xhost.

----------

## Christian99

das hab ich auch schon gefunden, aber soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe soll das automatisch angelegt werden.

auf dem ssh-client liefert "xhost":

```
access control enabled, only authorized clients can connect

SI:localuser:chriss
```

----------

## mv

Ist auf dem Server denn x11-apps/xauth installiert?

Läuft der Server auf gentoo? Wenn er nämlich ohne --enable-xcsecurity compiliert wurde, unterstützt er m.W. xauth gar nicht.

----------

## Christian99

es ist auf beiden gentoo systemen xauth installiert.

worauf beziehst du --enable-xcsecurity? auf den openssh server oder den xserver?

----------

## mv

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> worauf beziehst du --enable-xcsecurity? auf den openssh server oder den xserver?

 

Der xserver. Bei gentoo behauptet zwar ein Log-Eintrag von 2009, dass das immer eingeschaltet sei, aber im Ebuild steht nichts davon. Und in der Tat:

```
/usr/bin/sudox -uf bla

xauth: (argv):1:  couldn't query Security extension on display ":0.0"
```

Entweder macht das sudox script (aus dem mv overlay) etwas falsch, oder der xorg-server unterstützt es eben nicht.

Durch Probieren hatte ich seinerzeit herausgefunden, dass --enable-xcsecurity Abhilfe schafft.

----------

## Christian99

ja, tatsächlich, das hilft. aber ein bisschen komisch, dass das sonst noch niemanden gestört hat...

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall!

----------

## py-ro

Könntest ja noch einen Bug-Report öffnen.

Generell will man kein Plain X11 Forward, die meisten nutzen dann was anderes, wie NX in verschiedenen Formen.

----------

## mv

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Generell will man kein Plain X11 Forward, die meisten nutzen dann was anderes, wie NX in verschiedenen Formen.

 

Im lokalen Netz sollte die Datenübertragung ausreichend schnell sein.

Über DSL reicht es nicht, aber es gibt praktisch keine Alternativen mehr. Eine freie Version von NX (nxclient, nxserver-freenx) ist nicht mehr im Gentoo-Baum.

----------

## py-ro

x2go? Auch wenn die die nicht freien NX Librarys verwenden.

Alternativ wäre da natürlich noch RDP, aber das ist Horror einzurichten.

----------

## mv

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> x2go? Auch wenn die die nicht freien NX Librarys verwenden.

 

Vor allem sind das doch die alten - die mit den vielen Löchern, oder?

 *Quote:*   

> RDP

 

Reduziert RDP tatsächlich den Traffic, und das ähnlich dramatisch wie NX? Ein bisschen kann man ja reduzieren, indem man in ssh compression aktiviert, aber man hat immer noch geschätzt 10-20 mal mehr als mit NX, wenn man z.B. einen Browser öffnet.

----------

